# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình > Mã nguồn mở >  Bác nào giỏi php chỉ dùm đệ với?

## tandatcit

Hiện mình đang code cho trang nhà phố nhưng cách showslide hình ảnh tùy biến thật khó chịu. Và cách phân trang theo từng lĩnh vực theo từng khu vực trên một trang cũng thật khó. Bác nào có code share cho đệ với. Đang cần gấp. cảm ơn trước nha các Bác.

----------


## thapchidao

> Hiện mình đang code cho trang nhà phố nhưng cách showslide hình ảnh tùy biến thật khó chịu. Và cách phân trang theo từng lĩnh vực theo từng khu vực trên một trang cũng thật khó. Bác nào có code share cho đệ với. Đang cần gấp. cảm ơn trước nha các Bác


Với từng category thì bạn đừng dùng php phân trang. Hãy dùng javascript, jquery hay ajax mà phân trang. Làm như bạn thì code nhiều với lại không chuyên nghiệp đâu. Mình cũng có 1 trang có bố cục như này nhưng mà khách hàng chưa đưa lên mạng nên chưa demo cho bạn được. Nhưng mình bảo rồi dùng 3 cách: javascript, jquery, ajax.

----------

